

Ask HN: When do you think the next iPad (with a camera) will be announced? - mrbird

The rumors have been going around the last few days.  For example:
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/10/apple_to_move_aggressively_on_facetime_camera_equipped_ipads.html&#60;p&#62;What do you think?  When will see the next iPad, which will presumably have a camera in it?
======
sandipc
not before january 2011.

